# 1-2 My A#&!!



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

I think they lied to us today. Leaving Perdido Pass, I thought they were way off! Anyone else think that?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Big Perm said:


> I think they lied to us today. Leaving Perdido Pass, I thought they were way off! Anyone else think that?


Yeah it was a little snotty! Wind was Howling at 5 this morning. Poke the nose out the pass and decided to just go home and hang at the pool with some beer!! Alot cheaper then burning fuel to get beat around.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

no crap.. more like 3-5


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad I decide on the bike today, leaving here in a bit....


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, it's gonna be snotty tomorrow too! Gotta go though...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Yep, it's gonna be snotty tomorrow too! Gotta go though...


I hear ya capt!! Stay safe out there and catch'em up!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll should know by now....Look what NOAA says then add 1-2 feet to it!!!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I went out at daylight and the wind was already blowing

figured it would blow all day

So,,,since I was already up, I vacuumed the house, mop the entire house
then went outside and waxed the boat ! then washed the car...my azz is tired out now


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

used starbrite polish with PTF last week and then today put a coat of ultima on it

hope it lasts.......


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Nat said:


> used starbrite polish with PTF last week and then today put a coat of ultima on it
> 
> hope it lasts.......



That looks gooood...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nat said:


> used starbrite polish with PTF last week and then today put a coat of ultima on it
> 
> hope it lasts.......


You wanna come over to my place????


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They lied yesterday, too. Said sub 1 foot. I'm here to tell you that boats don't come flying out of the water running 35 mph when it's sub 1 foot. 
Still made a 100-mile round trip and found some new grouper holes.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> They lied yesterday, too. Said sub 1 foot. I'm here to tell you that boats don't come flying out of the water running 35 mph when it's sub 1 foot.
> Still made a 100-mile round trip and found some new grouper holes.


Seems they are pretty good at that lying thing!! Sloppy 100 mile ride I'm sure! Glad y'all made it back safe and found some new diggs!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nat said:


> used starbrite polish with PTF last week and then today put a coat of ultima on it
> 
> hope it lasts.......


Beautiful CAT!!!!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks !


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

marmidor said:


> I hear ya capt!! Stay safe out there and catch'em up!


Will do! Thanks!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Funny thing is, I think wed.. They said it was going to be rough around 2/3 and picking up..Then they changed it yesterday... I remember looking and then check on CCC's post he was complaining wanting to know why he had a boat,when it was too ruff to go..


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

It was really frustrating today. Marmidor and myself where up at 4:00am had all the prime live bait we wanted and as soon as we turned the corner to the pass utter disappointment!


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

We made it out about four miles then came to our senses and turned back. It was more than 1-2' s in the bay.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Stink Bait said:


> We made it out about four miles then came to our senses and turned back. It was more than 1-2' s in the bay.


Yep it was a solid 2-3 in the bay.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

We sucked to,a will try tommorow

Straycat


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Todays seas forcast was complete BS. Thanks alot " Weather" people. I hope they are more accurate for tommorow.*


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

It was a little bumpy early but it got pretty nice around mid day. 1's and 2's (mostly 2's) but they were spaced out pretty good. Fishing sucked though. Couldn't use live bait since it never made it more than 30 seconds in the water before getting hit by red snapper.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Trophyhusband said:


> It was a little bumpy early but it got pretty nice around mid day. 1's and 2's (mostly 2's) but they were spaced out pretty good. Fishing sucked though. Couldn't use live bait since it never made it more than 30 seconds in the water before getting hit by red snapper.


Figures!!!!! We where cleaning the boat and the wind just shuts down! Wade looks at me and says hey the boats still hooked up? Then we both say nah!! Figures! Glad yall got on some fish!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

It was 5-8ft easy 17 miles off, stupid me was hoping it would eventually calm down... 2 pukes and 1 almaco later I went closer to shore, caught a few and headed home
Wish you could sue for free lousy information.... What a waste of gas money on the weather man's predictions


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

wackydaddy said:


> It was 5-8ft easy 17 miles off, stupid me was hoping it would eventually calm down...


When were you out there? I was out that far from around 10:30 to about 3 and there was nothing even close to that. Here's some video from the ride home.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Trophyhusband,

I had a feeling when you said wanna give it some more throttle that something interesting was about to happen once that throttle was hammered down; I see you grab hold when the boat started to take off.

I'm 29, but remember when I was about your son's age and my pops let me run his older dual console in the late 80's / early 90's. I was the same way with wanting to zig-zag, mainly cause it was fun.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

That's the first time he ever drove it. It took him a few minutes to get the hang of things and not oversteer. When we got closer I had him drive just a little above idol so I could put the fishing gear away. He did great but he said it was a lot harder to keep going straight.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

trophyhusband said:


> that's the first time he ever drove it. It took him a few minutes to get the hang of things and not oversteer. When we got closer i had him drive just a little above idol so i could put the fishing gear away. He did great but he said it was a lot harder to keep going straight.


good on ya capt!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

marmidor said:


> Yep it was a solid 2-3 in the bay.


Yeah, it was nastier than Nicaraguan prostitute yesterday. We hit some solid four foot waves outside of the Pass. The Bay calmed a little bit, but it was still rough.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> It was 5-8ft easy 17 miles off,


 
Bouy 12 miles south of OB showed 2.6' average at 9 am.

No offense man, 2.6 is still pretty snotty for a small boat, but have you ever been in a legitimate 5' sea?


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Heck yeah! It was rough as [email protected]


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Trophyhusband said:


> When were you out there? I was out that far from around 10:30 to about 3 and there was nothing even close to that. Here's some video from the ride home.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOJmxV2P1as


I was 17 south of destin from about 830 to 10am, as we left we could see a few other boats. Even the 40ft charter was a rockin


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> Bouy 12 miles south of OB showed 2.6' average at 9 am.
> 
> No offense man, 2.6 is still pretty snotty for a small boat, but have you ever been in a legitimate 5' sea?


There is no buoy off destin, so yes I saw legitimate yesterday. With water coming over the nose of the boat as I turned I think it was big enough.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

wackydaddy said:


> I was 17 south of destin from about 830 to 10am, as we left we could see a few other boats. Even the 40ft charter was a rockin


Man, you rode out the worst of it then. I would say you should have stuck around, but the fishing sucked. Did you work the sargassum at all. I found several mats about the size of the boat but I couldn't pull anything out of them except bonita. There was so much scattered grass that trolling was useless (tried it anyway though). Frustrating as hell because there were lots of birds working, bo-bos all over, and occasionally something big crashing the surface. One again my lack of experience most likely kept me from getting fish. They were there and they were feeding but I couldn't get them.

I hit a couple wrecks too hoping to at least bring home an AJ, but the red snapper kept that from happening. I had what I think were a couple cobia follow a snapper up, but they were pretty small. One definitely not legal and the other was probably borderline. I didn't throw anything at them, I've never seen a cobia in the water and I thought they were remora at first. They didn't have that shoe tread looking flat spot on the top of their head though.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

*buoy web link?*



gator7_5 said:


> Bouy 12 miles south of OB showed 2.6' average at 9 am.
> 
> No offense man, 2.6 is still pretty snotty for a small boat, but have you ever been in a legitimate 5' sea?


 Hey can ya pass that link for this buoy S of OB, I sho need that? Thks


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

grey ghost said:


> Hey can ya pass that link for this buoy S of OB, I sho need that? Thks



http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012


----------



## NASTY (Jun 5, 2011)

Buddy and I put in at Ft Pickens and went about a 
Mile out before I decided to turn around. Got dumped right when I decided to head back. Got pretty hairy and I didn't feel comfortable till I had the Yak beached.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

We went out 7 miles and it was ridiculous!!!!!!! I will never head south again when it calls for 2-3 seas, because thats a lie. However i just left the parking lot on NAS directly across from the Pass, and its slick as it can be, but weather underground is calling for 2-3 today... whats the deal?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If you guys all pay me a dollar each every month, i will wake up every morning at 4am, drive my boat out to 10 miles and back, and give you the REAL report. NOAA sucks. We were on a 30' Saturday and had a wave hit us that was EASY 6-7'. With a fasle report like that, you could cause a life threatening situation. I know we heard at least one SOS while out there. Cuddy cabin in distress 16 miles out. Anyone know how that went down?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Kenton said:


> If you guys all pay me a dollar each every month, i will wake up every morning at 4am, drive my boat out to 10 miles and back, and give you the REAL report. NOAA sucks. We were on a 30' Saturday and had a wave hit us that was EASY 6-7'. With a fasle report like that, you could cause a life threatening situation. I know we heard at least one SOS while out there. Cuddy cabin in distress 16 miles out. Anyone know how that went down?


I'm glad somebody finally corroborated my 5-8ft story.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I heard it was 1'-2' in Perdido Bay on sat May 19 !

A salty old fella told me

look up at the top of a really tall pine tree at daylight
if the needles are moving around, it's gonna be rough in the Gulf

sat at daylight the needles were movin pretty good on a big ole pine tree at my house....

try it some time:thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

wackydaddy said:


> I'm glad somebody finally corroborated my 5-8ft story.


Like I said, it was approaching 4+ feet at times around the #1 buoy. Left at 6 am and came back a little after noon.

I just checked the OB buoy and OF COURSE on a Monday it's 1 foot seas with 1 not or so winds.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Everybody needs to keep in mind that weather "predictions" forecasted are, as quoted by the National Weather Service;

"Seas are given as significant wave height...which is the average height of the highest 1/3 of the waves. *Individual waves may be more than twice the significant wave height.*"

Then add to that, seas are going to build if your in 15-20kts + sustained winds, unless it's a swell that pushes through.

If your boat is maintained, you don't broach the bow in a following sea, never put yourself beam to sea, and tack your boat at a safe speed depending on sea conditions if needed; I don't see why anybody should not be able to safely transit through light to moderate sea states.

But, if somebody goes out in the gulf and hasn't brushed up on their seamanship skills at all; then I say if your not prepared to ride the bull then don't.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have spent plenty of time on the water, and i have been in some serious sh*t and come out unharmed. But that is not the point. The point is that 1-2 should not mean 1-2 with the possible 10 foot wave that could utterly destroy you and kill everyone on board and its your fault cause you suck as a captain of your 40' dingy....

Sorry. But you have to admit Starlifter, your comment was a little condescending...


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Kenton said:


> I have spent plenty of time on the water, and i have been in some serious sh*t and come out unharmed. But that is not the point. The point is that 1-2 should not mean 1-2 with the possible 10 foot wave that could utterly destroy you and kill everyone on board and its your fault cause you suck as a captain of your 40' dingy....
> 
> Sorry. But you have to admit Starlifter, your comment was a little condescending...


It didn't come off condescending to me. He may have been frank, but he was also right.

I've been out several times when predicted "1-2" was really "3-5". I've been out when "light and variable and <1" turned into 20kts and snotty. It's just something we all need to be prepared for.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Ok fair enough. I rescind my comment. My apologies.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

We left the dock on Sat. around 7:30, it was a bit snotty when we cleared the pass, but laid down as the day went on and made for awesome day!!. We made our fist drop about 50 miles south of Perdido Pass. From there we worked over to MP 255 then hit the Petronius and Marlin back to the dock around 10pm. We did not see another boat the whole day untill we made it to Petronius with 1 other boat.

We had a limit of AJ's, a few Grouper and lost a Wahoo at the boat.


----------

